# Besoin d'explication Mac/Open Source



## oliver_twist (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour !
J'anime un blog qui s'appelle clir.fr (contre les idées reçues) dans lequel j'ai fait une note de blog sur la compatibilité Mac/Windows.

Problème : quelqu'un (une fan de Linux en fait) est venu troller pour dire que Mac c'est nul parce que ca supporte mal les OS open-sources.

Alors moi, j'utilise Mac pour le boulot, je pense que je me débrouille plutot bien avec mais je ne suis pas programmeur et n'aie pas vraiment d'arguments (techniques et hyper-poussés je veux dire)à lui opposer ! J'ai pourtant un peu l'impression que c'est n'importe quoi ce qu'elle raconte ! Quelqu'un pourrait-il éclairer mes lanternes ?

Pour info, l'adresse où se trouve son com' en question est là : http://www.clir.fr/2009/04/mac-windows-compatibilite/


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mai 2009)

un commentaire aussi ridicule nécessite t il réellement un quelconque intérêt, une réponse tehcnique ? 

laisse courrir, don't feed the troll


----------



## GillesF (12 Mai 2009)

pas mieux qu'arlequin, c'est un troll qui n'a même certainement jamais utilisé mac OS


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

Mais pourquoi tu veux argumenter??? 
Elle argumente pas elle.... Je trouve qu'elle se répond très bien à elle-même...
A+


----------



## oliver_twist (13 Mai 2009)

Merci de vos réponses, c'est ce que j'ai fait, finalement.
Je n'ai quand même pas pu m'empêcher de la recadrer un peu !


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2009)

cela dit, je suis allé faire un tour sur ce blog.... ça ne semble pas très actif et peu de monde a répondu à cette trolleuse


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2009)

http://www.apple.com/opensource/

http://www.opensource.apple.com/


----------



## oliver_twist (20 Mai 2009)

Re et merci à tous pour vos réponses... Finalement, on a finit par lui faire une réponse maison... et en vidéo ! On a désormais la preuve empirique que les Mac fonctionnent mieux que les PC (enfin sur ce point !)

Encore merci


----------



## thunderheart (20 Mai 2009)

oliver_twist a dit:


> Bonjour !
> (...)
> Problème : quelqu'un (une fan de Linux en fait) est venu troller pour dire que Mac c'est nul parce que ca supporte mal les OS open-sources.
> (...)
> Pour info, l'adresse où se trouve son com' en question est là : http://www.clir.fr/2009/04/mac-windows-compatibilite/



MAC supporte bien l'Open-Source et ce même pour ses propres besoins système.
OS X utilise des portages de nombreuses fonctions et librairies UNIX, issues du système FreeBSD dont la licence est vraiment libre.

FreeBSD est vraiment un logiciel libre, pas comme ceux basés sur cette foutue GPL virale 
(bon je sais, c'est un troll connu mais je le soutiens mordicus, même en tant que membre d'une asso pro-linux ^^ qui marche à fond dedans à chaque fois que je le lance ).

Quant aux logiciels libres, j'en fais tourner plein sur Mac, OpenOffice, Gimp, Thunderbird, même de super logiciels en mode texte comme Mutt qui est dispo dans les Macports

Et pour finir, faire touner des OS OpenSource sur Mac est possible avec les différents système de virtualisation (Parallel, Virtual Box..)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mai 2009)

En même temps, c'est un blog à trolls vu les sujets abordés et la manière. Rien que la vidéo PC vs Mac avec des machines dont on ne connait pas les specs...  Ce genre de vidéo ne démontre rien de plus qu'un cas isolé et n'est pas généralisable. 

Si tu n'es même pas capable d'argumenter après des "provocations" à deux francs, assure !  En plus, je trouve assez déplorable et à l'encontre de la netiquette d'arriver sur un forum quémander de l'aide et taper un lien vers son site à son premier post.


----------



## GillesF (20 Mai 2009)

Comme Pascal, un manque de professionnalisme impressionnant, une réduction de PC à windows (alors qu'il existe un tas d'autres OS dont linux, BSD, solaris,...), aucune infos sur le matos, un sujet de forum qui est fait pour attirer les trolls et enfin des questions totalement bidons... quand avez-vous entendu dire qu'un PC démarre plus vite qu'un mac? C'est rarement ce qu'on me sort en critiquant les mac...

Bref, ca manque de crédibilité.


----------



## tatouille (21 Mai 2009)

oliver_twist a dit:


> Re et merci à tous pour vos réponses... Finalement, on a finit par lui faire une réponse maison... et en vidéo ! On a désormais la preuve empirique que les Mac fonctionnent mieux que les PC (enfin sur ce point !)
> 
> Encore merci



ton test est ridicule, le systeme peu etre en train d'executer des taches comme le clean des logs, si tu veux faire un test de boot il faut demarrer sans tout ces services annexes et connexes que cela soit sur les deux machines et somme toute hardware equivalent, mais les mac boot vite grace a launchd et tout le systeme de cache image binaire, beaucoup de concepts au niveau de la securite, d'un noyaeu Unix et autre implemente dans Darwin le noyeau ouvert de MacOS font authorite et ont ete portes sur les newBSDs de plus beaucoup de chose venant d'Apple commence a voir le jour sur GNU/Linux... Apple est tres repecte pour ses contributions ouvertes techniques que cela soit de OpenCL avec NVDIA , LLVM, meme Linus Torvald (qui est un Troll dans l'ame) a dit que c'etait de la belle machine..., donc le Troll est un Troll meme pas intelligent et je peux te dire de nombreux Linux Boys and Girls ont des macs, 

et bien que Google essaye de se faire des amis dans la communaute opensource n'y arrive pas vraiment, et oui les gens n'ont pas oublie qu'ils ont balance au gouvernement Chinois des dicidents qui sont en taule et peut etre tortures et mort... et que Eric Schmidt a applaudi l'HADOPI normal c'est le roi du minitel TM 

leur contrib techniques et de haut-vol sont zero, nil, nada, android c'est de la mdr en conserve et des voleurs de GNU/Linux, beaucoup de blabla et beaucoup de merdier relache par les dev de google, par exemple le dossier de l'equipe google-mac est une blague, c'est mauvais, c'est crade, c'est mal ecrit, c'est plein de leaks et J"enc***l** Nicolas et les cuisines Schmidt sans les mains et a sec

Voila Un vrai Troll


----------



## joach (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas à trouver un programme d'éffets spéciaux. est-ce que vous connaîssez un programme d'effets spéciaux. Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h25 ----------

Bonjour, il y a aussi beaucoup d'explication dans un livre qui s'appelle Mac OS X léopard
 le guide complet, mais il n'y a pas toute les explication qu'on a besoin.


----------

